# Canceling trips



## Michael Rivera (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok so this has been happening allot to me, I accept a trip and I'm in route and because of traffic I cant get there right away (Not My Fault) and then when I'm almost there they cancel the trip and I'm stuck driving to there location and I don't even get the fare, I thought that Uber charges them for this and if they do why don't I see any of that money? I'm in Mimai by the way.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Not sure if it's after 10 minutes or 5 that they get charged a $10 cancellation fee( uber takes %20). Customers do get a 1 time free cancellation. I have been calling when I'm in route just and say that I'm calling to confirm the address just so I begin the conversation and eliminate the chance of cancellations.


----------



## Michael Rivera (Aug 5, 2014)

Great Idea, I had some idiot send me to the wrong address yesterday and then he was like sorry I'll just cancel the trip, so I drove out there for nothing. Waste if time. I don't get that all the time so I'm not going to stress it but it seems like I get that around the collage areas


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Swed said:


> Not sure if it's after 10 minutes or 5 that they get charged a $10 cancellation fee( uber takes %20).


Where did you get this information from? I've always heard (and seen) $5 cancellation fees.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The cancellation fee varies by market. It's $15 in the Hamptons!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> The cancellation fee varies by market. It's $15 in the Hamptons!


Gotta love a $15 cancellation fee!


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

I've canceled trips on riders when they don't show up after 10-15min . I still haven't figured out the calling features


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

If you mean calling from the Uber phone - you can't. Press INFO at the top right corner, and you get the rider's name, star rating, and a phone number. The number is routed through Twilio and is the same for every rider; it's also the number riders use to call you. To call the rider, call this number from your own phone; the Uber phone does not make phone calls.


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you! I figured it was something like Google voice


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Where did you get this information from? I've always heard (and seen) $5 cancellation fees.


It varies, I get $10 in NJ


----------



## Michael Rivera (Aug 5, 2014)

I think that it's $15 here in Miami but they are canceling right befor the 10-15 min mark and that's whats pissing me off because traffic sucks so bad down here it takes a while to get to some places I think that I will start calling the rider to let them know that I'm coming and that the traffic is bad.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Of they are cancelling just before the cuttoff for no charge then they are on the windup.

Playing "Uber Tennis"

One reason why i don't run far for work.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Swed said:


> Not sure if it's after 10 minutes or 5 that they get charged a $10 cancellation fee( uber takes %20). Customers do get a 1 time free cancellation. I have been calling when I'm in route just and say that I'm calling to confirm the address just so I begin the conversation and eliminate the chancz of cancellations.


Wouldn't it be great if uber charged the customer some sort of nominal "pursuit" fare, e.g., 15/15 mile/min. It would both give an incentive the requester not to cancel, and it would give the driver some money for getting out there.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Wouldn't it be great if uber charged the customer some sort of nominal "pursuit" fare, e.g., 15/15 mile/min. It would both give an incentive the requester not to cancel, and it would give the driver some money for getting out there.


Uber seems to have a much higher cancel rare than taxis. Also they pay less. Sucky.

In the flipside, I feel free to cancel on the worthless riders as well.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Michael Rivera said:


> Ok so this has been happening allot to me, I accept a trip and I'm in route and because of traffic I cant get there right away (Not My Fault) and then when I'm almost there they cancel the trip and I'm stuck driving to there location and I don't even get the fare, I thought that Uber charges them for this and if they do why don't I see any of that money? I'm in Mimai by the way.


It is at Uber's discretion to charge or not to charge for a cancelled trip. My problem with that is no matter if you move your car 1 foot or 5 miles you still lose money. If my phone is tied up with a cancellation I can not be accepting any other trips. I feel that a cancelled trip charge should be $10. If it happens during surge pricing it should be multiplied by the surge.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Uber charges them $10 if they cancel after 5 minutes (it's on the website). But we don't see any of that unless we arrive at the location _and_ wait 5 to 10 minutes (it seems to vary). So if we drive 10 minutes to get to them, we arrive, and they cancel 1 minute later, Uber charges them, but we don't get anything. 

It happens fairly often too...


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Uber charges them $10 if they cancel after 5 minutes (it's on the website). But we don't see any of that unless we arrive at the location _and_ wait 5 to 10 minutes (it seems to vary). So if we drive 10 minutes to get to them, we arrive, and they cancel 1 minute later, Uber charges them, but we don't get anything.
> 
> It happens fairly often too...


Uber charges a cancellation fee if you cancel more than five minutes after requesting a ride.

However, if we expect your driver to be more than 5 minutes late (based on the current ETA), you may cancel without penalty.


----------



## John12 (Aug 27, 2014)

Whenever I have tried to call a rider when I'm in route the call rings once or twice and it says my call was forwarded every time. If I'm calling the same number that is in the riders info how does uber know that I am trying to contact them? It's the same number every time.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

John12 said:


> Whenever I have tried to call a rider when I'm in route the call rings once or twice and it says my call was forwarded every time. If I'm calling the same number that is in the riders info how does uber know that I am trying to contact them? It's the same number every time.


They use Twilio to forward calls so that they don't get our real number, and we don't get theirs.

Also keep in mind that since they're using a call routing service, they have the potential to record all conversations. They haven't admitted to it, and it would violate federal and state wiretapping laws, but that doesn't mean they're not doing it.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I get a cancelled trip at least once a day. Most are quick. I had one that I just pulled up to the location and was about to hit arrive when client cancelled. Another was a college campus location where the client never showed, "Marked noshow"


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I get a cancelled trip at least once a day. Most are quick. I had one that I just pulled up to the location and was about to hit arrive when client cancelled. Another was a college campus location where the client never showed, "Marked noshow"


I've gotten a cancel at least once or twice both times I've tried to pick up at night. I'm starting to think they see my picture and don't like the way I look....

But then again, that's impossible because I am incredibly sexy!

Only thing I can think is they decide to screw the surge price and hail a cab ... OR ... The guy gets jealous when he sees my awesome pic and cancels out of fear his girl is gonna choose to go home with me instead 

Wish there was some way to tell him I don't want his ho, just the money ...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I get a cancelled trip at least once a day. Most are quick. I had one that I just pulled up to the location and was about to hit arrive when client cancelled. Another was a college campus location where the client never showed, "Marked noshow"


Right now my record for cancellation are I think 12 in about 200 yards of travel. They come and go fast almost like the ap is auto canceling or something.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I get a cancelled trip at least once a day. Most are quick. I had one that I just pulled up to the location and was about to hit arrive when client cancelled. Another was a college campus location where the client never showed, "Marked noshow"


I wish I only had one once a day... I average 5 or 6 rider canceled, and 3 or 4 no shows, every night I drive (9pm to 3am). Wouldn't be so bad if I actually got the $10 cancellation fee for all of them, but I'm lucky if I see it once or twice a week.

In my experience any time you're more than 5 minutes away, there's a 50% chance they'll cancel or no show. More than 10 minutes away, it increases to 75%. More than 5 minutes at 2am, 90% chance. Whether you call or not doesn't seem to make a difference. Unfortunately Uber wants us to still accept these trips and waste our time and gas for nothing.

I really hope they add a feature soon to allow us to set a radius to accept trips in, I'd keep mine set to 1/4 mile almost all the time.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I get a cancelled trip at least once a day. Most are quick. I had one that I just pulled up to the location and was about to hit arrive when client cancelled. Another was a college campus location where the client never showed, "Marked noshow"


I had a no show at 2:30am today. I wrote down all the steps I took during the situation. I checked and was not paid. I sent an email detailing every step I tokk and damn Uber paid me the $4.00.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I wish I only had one once a day... I average 5 or 6 rider canceled, and 3 or 4 no shows, every night I drive (9pm to 3am). Wouldn't be so bad if I actually got the $10 cancellation fee for all of them, but I'm lucky if I see it once or twice a week.
> 
> In my experience any time you're more than 5 minutes away, there's a 50% chance they'll cancel or no show. More than 10 minutes away, it increases to 75%. More than 5 minutes at 2am, 90% chance. Whether you call or not doesn't seem to make a difference. Unfortunately Uber wants us to still accept these trips and waste our time and gas for nothing.
> 
> I really hope they add a feature soon to allow us to set a radius to accept trips in, I'd keep mine set to 1/4 mile almost all the time.


Send an email every time this happens and explain how it happened. Maybe you'll get lucky. Sure wish we got $10 for a cancellation!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I have had ZERO problem not only calling my riders but also sending text--love the new text capability on ios8 as it is intuitive and gives word guesses and you can do a audio text if you want to--try it! This is my 12 week on Uber and I have never had Uber pay me a fee! I have had at least 20 cancels and I am sure most have been after the 10 min time. I understand Lyft gives all cancel fees (always $5 I think) to the driver! Wake up Uber!! Also, a ride starts automatically on Lyft 1 min after you hit the arrive button!! Wake up Uber!!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

John12 said:


> Whenever I have tried to call a rider when I'm in route the call rings once or twice and it says my call was forwarded every time. If I'm calling the same number that is in the riders info how does uber know that I am trying to contact them? It's the same number every time.


John12---please update your profile to include your location--not interested in your posts if I don't know where you are!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> love the new text capability on ios8 as it is intuitive and gives word guesses and you can do a audio text if you want to--try it!


Nice to see Apple is finally catching up, Android has had that for the last 5 years or so...
I hear you finally got widgets too, another thing Android has had since the beginning.

The rest I agree with. We need to start getting the cancellation fees even if they cancel before we arrive. We're still wasting time and gas driving to them. They definitely need to start charging when we arrive, and they need to actually tell them when we arrive.

I had one just last night, at 2.75x surge. I arrive (in under 2 minutes from request), wait a few minutes, and then call. Rider says he'll be right there... 5 minutes later, still nothing. I call again, no answer... call a third time, goes to voicemail after two rings (we all know what that means).

Cancel as no show. Checked my dashboard today, and no cancellation fee.

In fact out of the 10 cancellations I had last weekend I only got one fee.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Michael Rivera said:


> Great Idea, I had some idiot send me to the wrong address yesterday and then he was like sorry I'll just cancel the trip, so I drove out there for nothing. Waste if time. I don't get that all the time so I'm not going to stress it but it seems like I get that around the collage areas


I have begun calling all trips first after midnight. Alcohol makes people really stupid!


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

newer got paid for canceled by customer trips. i think i'ts a bull


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Three cancels Saturday night, got paid for one of them.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Three cancels Saturday night, got paid for one of them.


You are doing better than most!


----------



## Michael Rivera (Aug 5, 2014)

DUDE, I never get SURGE charge, I really do not think that it happends in Miami, there are so many drivers that I would have to driver to the everglades to get it and then no one is requesting there.


----------



## Andreas (Oct 5, 2014)

I try to only accept fares within 4 to 6 mins from my location to eliminate the possibility of cancelations.

$5 here in Baltimore


----------



## wonderfullee (Oct 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Where did you get this information from? I've always heard (and seen) $5 cancellation fees.


i never see my cancel fee, it reads $0


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I've gotten a cancel at least once or twice both times I've tried to pick up at night. I'm starting to think they see my picture and don't like the way I look....
> 
> But then again, that's impossible because I am incredibly sexy!
> 
> ...


you pic is cool and shows a sense of style


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Surge = the modern day equivalent of the Kmart "Blue Light Special". The goods are gone or the light is out by the time you reach that aisle.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I wish I only had one once a day... I average 5 or 6 rider canceled, and 3 or 4 no shows, every night I drive (9pm to 3am). Wouldn't be so bad if I actually got the $10 cancellation fee for all of them, but I'm lucky if I see it once or twice a week.
> 
> In my experience any time you're more than 5 minutes away, there's a 50% chance they'll cancel or no show. More than 10 minutes away, it increases to 75%. More than 5 minutes at 2am, 90% chance. Whether you call or not doesn't seem to make a difference. Unfortunately Uber wants us to still accept these trips and waste our time and gas for nothing.
> 
> I really hope they add a feature soon to allow us to set a radius to accept trips in, I'd keep mine set to 1/4 mile almost all the time.


They are tough in Boston! I had a client that I went to the location (should have been 12 min away but because of a downed power line took me 20), it was an exact address, and I marked arrived and waited. After about 5 min., I call the guy and he said he was just testing the app. I started the trip and ended it but didn't get paid. I guess he contacted UberX and they removed it.


----------

